# anyone know anything about smoothing an engine bay? What materials?



## germantoy (Oct 6, 2000)

Im starting to smooth my engine bay this weekend ive ground everything down and im curious as to what filler i should use. Bondo ive heard will inevitably bubble. any suggestions?


----------



## vwfastg60 (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: anyone know anything about smoothing an engine bay? What materials? (germantoy)*

ok . first cut metal to smooth the pieces over the inner fender wells and frame rails (card board makes a good template) place the pieces in there and weld it all in as for holes in the firewall and rain tray you need to weldin the holes for wireing and heater or whatever you want to shave. the rain tray needs a spotweld cutter (special drill bit ) and those suck imo. they dull real fast so what i did and i hate to say it is used an air hammer w/ the flat knife like bit on it and cut it as close as i could and ground the rest down. remove the seamsealer w/ a grinder of choice. after all the welding and grinding is done you can start to fill use a high quality filler like evercoat rage and glaze (good bondo stuff) sand the filler smooth remember to feather it out. prime wetsand, seal and spray.its not as hard as it seems and if you need more help and pics e-mail me at [email protected] and i can walk you through it alittle better







nice to see someone else is going for the smooth bay i was begining to feel to cool w/ mine ha ha


----------



## QmainRacing (May 29, 2003)

*Re: anyone know anything about smoothing an engine bay? What materials? (vwfastg60)*

If you take away the rain gutter where does the rain go? Would it help to smooth over the holes in the hood too? What are they there for anyway?







Got any pics of your smoothign project? Thanks


----------



## dbreid (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: anyone know anything about smoothing an engine bay? What materials? (QmainRacing)*

fastG60... That is without a doubt the best picture I have ever seen (in your sig). (loud clapping).


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: anyone know anything about smoothing an engine bay? What materials? (dbreid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbreid* »_fastG60... That is without a doubt the best picture I have ever seen (in your sig). (loud clapping).

OMG that is sooo hit.


----------

